# union Force vs Ride Rodeo vs OTHERS



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rodeos for me. That's what I ride on my Helix, I have been quite satisfied.


----------



## fklioside (Jan 28, 2016)

I have been deciding between those 2 bindings as well, can't decide! Union Force just went on sale on alot of sites for 175-185 so that makes it much more tempting.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Force is strong as fuck. Might be more durable in the park.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

speedjason said:


> Force is strong as fuck. Might be more durable in the park.


We sell just about as many Rodeos as Forces, I replace more Union parts than Ride.


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

The Force is a good binding. I like mine, but I like my NOWs better. Planning to sell the Unions.


----------

